
Musical Geek Friday #3: Code Monkey - good coders code, great reuse - tandaraho
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/musical-geek-friday-code-monkey/
======
aflag
I think about those kind of things a lot. It's strange how we make ourselves
(we the society) do things we hate, for pretty much our whole life. I can't
stop thinking about someday, way in the future, someone looks back to the year
2000's history and find a song like that. They might think: "people were so
dumb back then, why would someone work with stuff they hate?" Well, hopefully
they'll think that. It'll be very sad if years from now people still relate to
that song.

I think any person who have been working with IT have seen more than a handful
code monkeys. I think that shows that there's a huge amount of unhappy workers
in the field. I'm not sure that's exclusive of IT. That's probably has much
more to do with the society itself. We are so amused with the new things we're
able to do that we forget about having fun. People nowadays have like 15 days,
maybe a month off work. That's very little. Life should be more about vacation
than about work. I think we don't have our priorities set up straight. What do
you guys think?

~~~
evilneanderthal
I think life should be more about finding things you want to do and then doing
them, and less about getting more time off from what you don't want to do.

~~~
aflag
yes, sure. But the thing is, if you have to do something like work, even if
it's the coolest thing, it gets sucky.

For example, I love programming and I love learning math. But working with
programming feels really bad sometimes. There are deadlines, there are times
you have to work long hours on a row in something you don't like much, or you
liked at first but now it doesn't feel good anymore. I'm not sure we can
escape that on the system we live in.

Also, doing math on school (high school and university) a lot of times feel
really bad. Sometimes you have to take a test on stuff you don't really feel
like studying at that time, or maybe you won't feel like studying ever. And
you end up not having time to study what you want, or you end up studying less
of it.

I don't know, maybe it's the morning coffee talking, but I just don't see the
society making progress towards making life of the individual better. Or
rather, it seems to associate production with happiness, while I'm not sure
that's the case.

~~~
evilneanderthal
i think that's because everything that people aren't working on improving is
being actively destroyed by everyone else.

